# Anyone ever dealt with this?



## Raisins-mom (Jul 22, 2012)

Raisin, my 6 month old african pygmy is going in for surgery tomorrow morning because she has a torn esophagus. I noticed she was not her self and had swelling on her neck on Saturday and we took her to the vet that night. He sent us home with antibiotics and said to bring her back in if the swelling did not go down. Had scheduled to bring her in Monday morning but when I went out to get her she seemed a lot better so I decided not to take her in. Tuesday she seemed worse again and the swelling had come back so I took her in this morning. They were just going to lance it and drain it but when they did a scope found the tear in her esophagus. They doing surgery to take out the infected part and stitch it back up tomorrow morning but I am so worried about her! Vet said there is some risk to the surgery because she is compromised due to the infection. Has anyone ever had surgery like this done on their goat. She is my baby so I was willing to do whatever it took to keep her. I feel so bad that I didnt take her in Monday. Im new here and so glad I found a forum full of goat lovers!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh that poor baby. I would have done the same thing! I prayed for her, I hope she pulls through okay. I haven't had to deal with this but others on here have had to put their goats through surgery before.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Haven't had that happen before but that sounds scary! I hope the surgery goes well and she heals quickly! {hugs}


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

No, I've never dealt with anything like this, did you figure out what caused it? Hope she's OK, must have had the surgery by now. ray: :hug:


----------



## Raisins-mom (Jul 22, 2012)

So it turns out it wasnt a tear after all. When they went in to do the surgery they found it was an esophageal diverticulim,which is basically a bubble on the side of the esophagus. So she is going in for surgery again this morning. The surgery is apparantly pretty straight foward but the after care is extremely crucial and there could be many complications. She has to be fed through a stomach tube for about 2 weeks and cant have access to anything she could eat or swallow. She will basically live in a large dog kennel for that time. The vet gave her a 50/50 chance, with out the surgery she would be gone within the week. The vet is super nice and doing the surgery just to cover his costs. 

If any vets have any experience with this sort of thing could you please give your opinions?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How did the surgery go? I'm pretty sure this is a first for us on TGS. So, I'm hopeful you'll update us. I'm interested to know if this was caused by an accident or is it congenital? Thank you for keeping us informed...we all learn something new on this site. :hug:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe that is what this buck had:
Rosasharn BB Cento 

Check with Red Horse Valley - on Facebook, she has posted about this buck and his surgery & recovery... 

I believe it's the same thing your little one has.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What an odd thing...I know I've never had any type of defect like this, I too would like to learn more of your little girls experience and hope that the surgery can help her.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

My understanding of this defect from the Cento buck case, is that it is very rare..and very complex...and expensive to boot... with a very time-consuming & lengthy recovery process.


----------



## Raisins-mom (Jul 22, 2012)

Raisin was euthanized yesterday afternoon. When the vet opened her up he found she actually had 3 diverticulim and said she basically almost had a double esophagus all the way to her rumen, he said he can show me pictures and video of it and explain more when I am ready. He said there was no way she would have had use of her esophagus again even if he were to try to repair the damage. This is extremely rare, I think my vet was shocked, he said this is probably the only case of this he will ever see in his lifetime.

Rest in peace Raisin, my sweet little angel. :angelgoat:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry.  :hug: That is truly amazing though...i've never heard of anything like it. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no ... oh I'm so sorry. It's a hard, hard thing to put a beloved pet down, but you did the right thing, and she was loved very, very much. Praying for healing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry :hug: 

You did well by her for getting a vet involved, and she knew she was/is very well loved for going above and beyond to try and help her :hug:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I am sure she was well aware how very much loved she was.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------

